# Semi-Aquatic Dartfrog tank?



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all, I have been broswing the internet for answers but can't find anything. 

Is it safe for me to have a semi aquatic tank for some dart frogs. it will be 70% land 30% water, water will only be around 2/3 inches deep? Cant find anything to say do or dont at all so just wanted to check.

I will be housing either Dendrobates _leucomelas_ or _tinctorius azureus_

Many thanks,
Benn


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

You're definately going to get some conflicting advice on this one fella :lol2:. A lot of folk will regurgitate stuff they've heard about darts dying at the mere sight of a puddle but a lot of us on here have come to terms with the fact that in a lot of cases it's codswollop lol. Obviously there are species that won't do too well with water but leucs are known to be fond of a swim and my tricolors have been witnessed bombing off of a tall branch I've got in their tank and in to the water bowl which is maybe an inch or so deep with water. No, I'm not kidding haha.

The short of it is use common sense, don't have any fast flowing currents so if it's a still pool you should be ok and provide plenty of areas for the frogs to climb on to should they need it i.e cork bark islands or by making the water shalower in certain areas. How much space will this 30% take up? I have a bit of a gulley at the front of one of my tanks which is maybe 2 inches deep and maybe 4 or 5 inches accross and I've never had any issues. All I would say is don't have too massive an expanse of water as it won't provide much more of a benefit to your darts and will eat in to some valuable floor space. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> You're definately going to get some conflicting advice on this one fella :lol2:. A lot of folk will regurgitate stuff they've heard about darts dying at the mere sight of a puddle but a lot of us on here have come to terms with the fact that in a lot of cases it's codswollop lol. Obviously there are species that won't do too well with water but leucs are known to be fond of a swim and my tricolors have been witnessed bombing off of a tall branch I've got in their tank and in to the water bowl which is maybe an inch or so deep with water. No, I'm not kidding haha.
> 
> The short of it is use common sense, don't have any fast flowing currents so if it's a still pool you should be ok and provide plenty of areas for the frogs to climb on to should they need it i.e cork bark islands or by making the water shalower in certain areas. How much space will this 30% take up? I have a bit of a gulley at the front of one of my tanks which is maybe 2 inches deep and maybe 4 or 5 inches accross and I've never had any issues. All I would say is don't have too massive an expanse of water as it won't provide much more of a benefit to your darts and will eat in to some valuable floor space.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Great post Ronny,I agree i'll emphasie that last paragrah,especially that they are terrestrial frogs,so land will be far more used than water..

Benn I think this has come about because a sick frog often goes and sit's in water,if said frog sadly dies,then folks summise they have drowned.where as it seems logical that a frog living in a rainforest would naturally have the ability to deal with water.Just make it easy for them to exit


Stu


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

ronnyjodes said:


> You're definately going to get some conflicting advice on this one fella :lol2:. A lot of folk will regurgitate stuff they've heard about darts dying at the mere sight of a puddle but a lot of us on here have come to terms with the fact that in a lot of cases it's codswollop lol. Obviously there are species that won't do too well with water but leucs are known to be fond of a swim and my tricolors have been witnessed bombing off of a tall branch I've got in their tank and in to the water bowl which is maybe an inch or so deep with water. No, I'm not kidding haha.
> 
> The short of it is use common sense, don't have any fast flowing currents so if it's a still pool you should be ok and provide plenty of areas for the frogs to climb on to should they need it i.e cork bark islands or by making the water shalower in certain areas. *How much space will this 30% take up?* I have a bit of a gulley at the front of one of my tanks which is maybe 2 inches deep and maybe 4 or 5 inches accross and I've never had any issues. All I would say is don't have too massive an expanse of water as it won't provide much more of a benefit to your darts and will eat in to some valuable floor space.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
Here is my idea. Its a rough sketch. Basically a 4ft aquarium split into 2 dart frog tanks.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Las tablas live here for last 8 months breeding trio no dead ones


















Basti here previous owner had alanis









It's a personal choice really and your judgement, if in the event someone does have an accident just have plenty of stuff for them to grab and pull there self out on.


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

terryTHEfrog said:


> Las tablas live here for last 8 months breeding trio no dead ones
> 
> image
> image
> ...


 
I was thinking some floating plants? Salvinia mainly - Live Aquarium Floating Plants / Frogbit / Pistia / Salvinia / Red Root / Others on eBay!


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

all my dartfrog set ups have a small water section, but i only have around half inch of water in them


----------

